# NEW XM Radio for your Computer!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Today XM Satellite Radio will be unvailing its NEW XM PCR satellite radio!

What is it you may ask, its a little black box that hooks up to your USB port on your PC and allows you to listen to XM Radio through your computer!

The included software shows you whats on all 101 channels all the time, plus you can set favorites lists and can be alerted when your favoirte artist or song is playing on ANY channel!

The cost of the unit is $69 and includes everything you need including the antenna!

This unit is satellite radio folks, you don't need an Internet connection to listen!

Check it out at http://www.xmradio.com/xmpcr/


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Anyway to tell if you can capture songs from this and put them on your hardisk, or would that be considered illigal?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The output from the unit is Analog so I dont think there is any problems recording.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Very cool! I'm getting one!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

That is very cool - may have to look into getting one


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

> You must also be near a south facing window.


 How critical is this? My PC is in a room with west, north and east facing windows. And, anyone have any idea how long is the cord between the antenna and the receiver?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wouldn't it be better to just have the version where you can put in your car and take it out and put it in your home instead of having a version where you have to have it connected to the radio?


----------

